# Great article on Pricing



## RawWill (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read a great article on pricing my photography work. It is old but was really helpful in getting me to consider for more accurate value of my work.
http://www.citynetmagazine.com/lifestyle/photography-prices.html


----------



## charlesbrown678 (Feb 10, 2012)

informative article.... I think the values can be calculated with future values effects... very helpful

thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 10, 2012)

? not much any different than what every photographer says every day. No real information on pricing in there, it just tells the person seeking photography be prepared to pay because it's not cheap.


----------



## AnnMo (Feb 22, 2012)

Meh. I hate it when people with "$300" point and shoots sell portrait sessions that look like snap shot crap for as much money as the pros are making, and also call themselves photographers. Sigh.


----------

